# aaand more soap...



## TVivian (Sep 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## freesia792 (Sep 26, 2013)

These are just beautiful! I especially like the lavender bars.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 26, 2013)

Both beautiful!  I was curious how the pink would look cut.  Maybe I need to start playing with M&P!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 26, 2013)

They are both very pretty....love the one with M&P...hmmmm I may need to pay with that too.  Very cool!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 26, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Both beautiful!  I was curious how the pink would look cut.  Maybe I need to start playing with M&P!



I think it's fun to use just a little bit as decoration because the color sticks in it so we'll and stays true! .. But the main body of the soap is CP so you have the best of both! Eventually I'd like to use CP decorations, but the color morphing is just too frustrating for me so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## hellil soap (Sep 26, 2013)

Super  look like tasty Candy  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## savonierre (Sep 26, 2013)

I love the pink one, they both looks pretty darn awesome..


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 26, 2013)

I love the pink one, too! So pretty!


----------



## eyebright (Sep 26, 2013)

lovely!! do you bevel the sides?


----------



## TVivian (Sep 26, 2013)

eyebright said:


> lovely!! do you bevel the sides?



Thanks! Nope! Sometimes I've been using a vegetable peeler to take a slice off of just the top of each bar if there's ash or unevenness. I haven't bought any soap cutters or fancy equipment yet!!.. Yet..


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Sep 27, 2013)

Ohhh awesome!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 27, 2013)

I love the pink one! The color came out so nice, and love the m&p decoration, and of course the essential oils on the pink one ave two of my favorite,


----------



## TVivian (Sep 30, 2013)

I made this one over the weekend. Scented with BB's red apple (which smells just like Bath and Body Works Pearberry to me) it has a whole avocado in the recipe. Was a nice bright green and is now going an army green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Sep 30, 2013)

Your avocado soap looks so cool!!!  I love the lines/droplets in it.  How did you do that?


----------



## TVivian (Sep 30, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Your avocado soap looks so cool!!!  I love the lines/droplets in it.  How did you do that?



Thanks!  Immediately after I pour my CP into the mold, I use about 4oz of melted and colored CP an drizzle it over the top. It settles down into the soap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## hellil soap (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow.. Look very well 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Oct 1, 2013)

TVivian said:


> Thanks!  Immediately after I pour my CP into the mold, I use about 4oz of melted and colored CP an drizzle it over the top. It settles down into the soap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



Typo! I meant I pour M&P into the CP soap!.. Why I shouldn't type while I'm at the gym!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Oct 1, 2013)

That's interesting how the MP pieces retain their shape in the CP, I would have thought the head would affect them but that could just be the newbie in me.  They turned out really neat though!  Something I might consider trying a few batches down the road. 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Soaps'n'Bubbles (Oct 1, 2013)

These look so beautiful.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 1, 2013)

TVivian said:


> Typo! I meant I pour M&P into the CP soap!.. Why I shouldn't type while I'm at the gym!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


 
LOL thanks for the clarification!  I was going to say that my drizzles of cp don't look anything like your beautiful soap.  I've never tried M&P before so it looks like I'm going to have to add it to my list.


----------



## Koshka (Oct 1, 2013)

LOOOOOVE!!!! By the way, for the pink soap, did you pour M&P layers in between, or you used embeds?


----------



## TVivian (Oct 1, 2013)

Koshka said:


> LOOOOOVE!!!! By the way, for the pink soap, did you pour M&P layers in between, or you used embeds?



I made embeds. I poured a thin layer of M&P onto some parchment paper, then I cut them to the length and depth of my soap mold. 




Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Koshka (Oct 1, 2013)

I am totally going to try this right now! ^_^



TVivian said:


> I made embeds. I poured a thin layer of M&P onto some parchment paper, then I cut them to the length and depth of my soap mold. View attachment 3870
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 1, 2013)

I love them


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## djk17 (Oct 3, 2013)

These are so creative and pretty!


----------



## kazmi (Oct 3, 2013)

So M&P can withstand the heat of pouring cp soap on top of it and go thru a gell stage?  or do you avoid gell to keep the soap cooler?


----------



## TVivian (Oct 3, 2013)

kazmi said:


> So M&P can withstand the heat of pouring cp soap on top of it and go thru a gell stage?  or do you avoid gell to keep the soap cooler?



I gel almost all of my soaps! So yes it can, but I use a premium M&P base. Not sure if all brands would. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Oct 5, 2013)

TVivian said:


> I gel almost all of my soaps! So yes it can, but I use a premium M&P base. Not sure if all brands would.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


 
SFIC or BB's premium?  Hope you don't mind me asking.  I would like to give this a try but don't want to waste my money buying a base that doesn't work.


----------



## TVivian (Oct 5, 2013)

kazmi said:


> SFIC or BB's premium?  Hope you don't mind me asking.  I would like to give this a try but don't want to waste my money buying a base that doesn't work.



I use Brambleberry 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks TVivian!  I have an idea that is swirling in my head thanks to your beautiful soaps!


----------



## hlee (Oct 5, 2013)

These are so pretty. I love the drips in the avocado soap, just so cool.


----------



## MaitriBB (Oct 8, 2013)

Snagging that idea of the M&P sticks in the soap - cool effect and lovely soaps!


----------



## renata (Oct 8, 2013)

Ohhh I love your avocado soap! Those drops are so cool!


----------



## TVivian (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## MKRainville (Oct 14, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## AKjulz (Oct 15, 2013)

TVivian, as all have said, bravo and beautiful job! And thanks for sharing you're neat techniques. Everyone on this forum is amazing (sweet, generous AND talented), I can't believe how many wonderul  new ideas, techniques, ingredients...ahhhhh there's just not enough soaping time for it all!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## AngelMomma (Oct 15, 2013)

Very cool looking soaps!  I especially like the pink one and the effects of the drops.

I am wondering if there is ever any separation between the layers on a soap like the pink one.  Meaning as you use the bar and it wears down does it separate between the M&P and the CP?


----------



## TVivian (Oct 15, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> Very cool looking soaps!  I especially like the pink one and the effects of the drops.
> 
> I am wondering if there is ever any separation between the layers on a soap like the pink one.  Meaning as you use the bar and it wears down does it separate between the M&P and the CP?



Somewhere around here I posted a picture of a "used" M&P/CP soap. It does last and doesn't separate. I believe this is due to the fact that I gel all of my soaps and so the M&P goes through the heat along with the CP, I think it bonds well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## AngelMomma (Oct 15, 2013)

TVivian said:


> Somewhere around here I posted a picture of a "used" M&P/CP soap. It does last and doesn't separate. I believe this is due to the fact that I gel all of my soaps and so the M&P goes through the heat along with the CP, I think it bonds well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


 

Well that is just super then!  :clap:


----------

